# This week...



## Pandora (Jun 18, 2013)

has it been a week? My first week here? It's been awesome! So much to read and discover.
It's like heaven for someone who loves words!


----------



## jayelle_cochran (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm so glad that you like it here!  This is a great forum and I am still beyond happy that I found it last year.

*hugs*
Jayelle


----------



## Pandora (Jul 7, 2013)

I am really bushed, all this time off is exhausting I need to go back to work  :friendly_wink:
ah yes Monday after a long weekend hope the sun shines...
starting a new week.


----------



## Pandora (Aug 9, 2013)

Time flies, 4 weeks already, we are into the dog days. 
So many suffering, I hate to say the rain is a blessing for me and my friends in the garden
but it is, the drought has made us ache the last few years.
That makes me feel guilty to love it so.

Bunnies galore, another litter of tennis balls with ears, sweet little things, very entertaining. 
We sit and talk, they are not afraid of me, no one in the garden is,
the anoles listen intently, cock their heads, do that icky thump with the red flap on their necks...
icky thump, ah yes, Jack White, must bring him and sweet Meg out for an evening grill of shrimp quesadilla.

Yes life is good amongst the bad what more could I ask for ...
nothing Lord, and thank you very much!


----------



## Pandora (Oct 4, 2013)

Ok almost 2 months I lose track of time . . .

Time, do we think that only exists here for us. It seems to go quickly when we wish it wouldn't 
and drag when we need it to pass. 

The last two months brought me continued healing from an injury that can't be seen.
 I'm not sure which is worse, a physical injury or one that hurts the heart. 
I guess all that matters is the heal, the Time to forget.

The last month has brought Fall time and the anticipation of all the holidays to come. 
I love the orange glow of string lights and smiling jack o lanterns that have taken 
over our living spaces,  the smell of campfire and early sunsets. 
The windows open with the sound of the last crickets and the heavy earthy smell 
of dying leaves. I love long soaks in the hot tub with the first hint of chill in the air,
gazing at stars that seem extra bright against the black fall sky. 

I'm anticipating the Christmas lights and music not far away, in fact, just weeks. 
This is the time now that I wish I could slow Time down, 
by far it makes my year memorable for all the past. I am a child of tradition. 
I appreciate old loves no matter how much Time passes, they stay. 
That is the thing about loves, ours to keep.


----------



## Pandora (Oct 31, 2013)

*Happy Halloween! *:mrgreen:


----------



## escorial (Oct 31, 2013)

trick or treat?


----------



## Pandora (Oct 31, 2013)

Treat always


----------



## Pandora (Nov 6, 2013)

Sometimes I feel my life is running in circles, history repeating itself. Have I learned from my mistakes
or always destined to do it over? And is that true for many? This week could have been a decade ago,
 a trying one with my children. 
Here we are supposedly older and wiser over time but because of who we are, how we relate, 
are we destined to do this all over?
I'm getting weary that's all I know. I also know I can't be. 
So I rescue, I handle, I trust, I am trusted. If I wasn't would the cycle be broken?  Or am I teaching by example? 
One that is far more important than mistakes made. It's being there for each other, no matter what, 
being loved, loving and forgiving.

The weeks end brings me a much needed getaway to see my favorite Lady. I will go, forget and be young again.

This Miss Lisa's tribute to her Mother ...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tdmTw_xZgoY :love_heart:


And as the raven flies, she feels unwelcome
She's fallen out of her tree
Caught on a limb of silver linin'
Her wings uncertain oh but she's still flyin'
Yeah little raven, I see you there
Hold your head up now
I won't try and pull your feathers out I promise
Go on dry your eyes
You know that I've forgiven you and I'm sorry
And everything till now
It wasn't that bad really, beautiful lady
Why don't you fly with me?
We'll have a chat and a cup of tea
And a long lost need to see who's really there
And you'll finally be okay with me
And I'll hear your stories that fill your sad eyes
When you had raven hair
Hold your head up high
I know that I've been ruthless, I've been ruthless
Go on dry your eyes
You know that I've forgiven you and I'm sorry
And everything till now
It wasn't that bad really, beautiful lady
Go on dry your eyes
Hey you finally see me, 
hi and I see you
And everything till now
It wasn't that bad really, beautiful lady
Go on dry your eyes
You know that I've forgiven you and I'm sorry
And everything till now
It wasn't that bad really, beautiful lady


----------



## Pandora (Nov 11, 2013)

I don't know what this week will bring but it begins in the Miss Lisa afterglow so it feels like it will be a good one!
Being a fan for the last decade I left the concert knowing she is happy, not much could make me happier.
 Her husband has given her a band to be proud of, talent all around. The addition of the mandolin and electric up right bass,
just feet from me, really spiced up her tunes from the last cd's. The new cd _Storm and Grace_ a gentler feel.
 I didn't know her grown son inspired the title track. Listening to the lyrics, the main reason I love her so much, I could
very much relate, I too feel the storm and know the grace. 

_"Stop moving so fast there, and then
Take your foot off the gas"_

We relive our mistakes through our children, oddly it hurts more but feels better if that is possible,
 being on the other side of regrets.

Thank you Miss Lisa for being here and sharing, you touch a lot of hearts and leave us better people.
Now off to do Monday . . . :untroubled:


----------



## Pandora (Nov 13, 2013)

Wow that wore off fast ...
just keep smiling right? O

"Peace cannot be kept by force: it can only be achieved by understanding"

Good ole Albert


----------



## Pandora (Nov 17, 2013)

This week begins with my husband off to visit his mother in Oklahoma, a will made that must be signed. 
Her stroke last March devastating, taking her ability to move and speak, taking all life's enjoyment, 
leaving her in pain in her bed as the days go slowly by. My sister in law, so weary, 
a generous loving spirit, she took her mother into her home caring for her with the aid 
of a nurse that comes in. Robin is returning the favor of a lifetime of love and wisdom.

And we all wait for MamaLou to pass. We ache to have her released from this world. 
We speak to Cap and beg him to please come lay with her, comfort her from beyond.
 Come to her in her dreams, show her how to let life go. How do we do that? 
We lay it all in God's hands.


----------



## Pandora (Dec 8, 2013)

Ah yes, December, my favorite month of the year. It's cozy time, let the cold rain fall for the entire week, just makes cozy . . .
cozier. I like that word, kindles images. A crackling fire, hot buttered rum, num, my red checked sherpa throw,
 oh so soft and cuddly. Cuddly and cozy, yes that describes my week. Oh and dazzling. December the dazzling month.
The lights in the backyard seen from our kitchen window, dazzle, bringing the outside in. Whoever invented the Led lights,
bless their hearts, I just love them, so very pretty. The deep dark holiday colors brings the ambiance of cozy even to the kitchen table.
Easy on the eyes they are. Classic soft white lights  on our covered rocking chair front porch is another favorite cozy 
spot to cuddle up. A bottle of red Friday eve we enjoyed while we watched the rain fall in the light cast by the lone cul-de-sac streetlamp. 
New this year, Snoopy stands guard by the front steps with his best bud Woodstock and on the lawn, the Nativity scene reminds us 
why December is so very special, Happy Birthday!
 I know it will pass by so quickly so I plan on enjoying every moment. I plan on remembering, renewing and rekindling past loves
and welcoming in new. Christmastime, simply a wonderful time of the year.
Oh and the mistletoe is up 

 Merry Christmas! 

I also plan on being very merry!


----------



## escorial (Dec 8, 2013)

Not a lover of christmass myself but enjoy the goodwill if only fleeting it evokes..as for you pandora family is important as you express so well.


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Dec 8, 2013)

Eh, historians have traced Jesus' birthday back to around April 6th.

Merry Christmas Pandora, you've inspired me to perhaps keep my own journal-esque thread going.


----------



## Pandora (Dec 9, 2013)

escorial said:


> Not a lover of christmass myself but enjoy the goodwill if only fleeting it evokes..as for you pandora family is important as you express so well.


The goodwill truly is the best part of the season, I'm seeing smiles everywhere! Thank you escorial, yes our loved ones most important. 
Those who are family and those who are kindred spirits. Merry Christmas to you, I hope all your wishes come true.


----------



## Pandora (Dec 9, 2013)

Elvenswordsman said:


> Eh, historians have traced Jesus' birthday back to around April 6th.
> 
> Merry Christmas Pandora, you've inspired me to perhaps keep my own journal-esque thread going.


Hi Elvenswordsman, wonderfully clever screen name. I would love to follow your thread, I will hunt it down! 

Yes I have heard Jesus was born closer to the time of year that we celebrate the resurrection. 
 I'm just glad many still believe he was born at all, I wasn't so fond of that rumor. What can I say to that? Kind of rips at the heart.
I love history to death,  I love truth even more. I don't like to see history try to kill love. We need Jesus, we need love.

Merry Christmas to you! Thank you for the cheer, the read and kindness, means much to me.


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Dec 9, 2013)

Mine will certainly not be as pleasant as yours, you may want to keep eyes off during this season.


----------



## Pandora (Dec 10, 2013)

Elvenswordsman said:


> Mine will certainly not be as pleasant as yours, you may want to keep eyes off during this season.


 Elvenswordsman, if it is how you feel I want to read. I have many around me far less enthused with the season. 
I pity my boy raised by Mrs. Claus he is very much bah humbug. I don't really know why I love it so except perhaps for tradition.
 And also as escorial mentioned the goodwill.
 It's so nice to see people being good to each other and even just seeing the smiles. The children too so excited, I remember with mine.
We celebrate St. Nick still in the beginning of December. They are in their late twenties and received special mail from him last week. ;-)
It's a goodie time of year!


----------



## Gumby (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm right there with you Pandora.  I love the feeling that comes with Christmas and seeing people smile for no particular reason, other than the same reason I find myself smiling at this time of year. Sure, there is definitely a down side to the season, but I prefer to look at all the ups. I hope your family has a wonderful season and I pray you all find peace, for MamaLou especially.


----------



## escorial (Dec 10, 2013)

coming out the changing room today  at the gym a young lad was a bit miffed having to decorate the christmass tree in the foyer...he said.."got better things to do then this..avn't got me own tree up yet."....ha


----------



## Pandora (Dec 11, 2013)

Gumby said:


> I'm right there with you Pandora.  I love the feeling that comes with Christmas and seeing people smile for no particular reason, other than the same reason I find myself smiling at this time of year. Sure, there is definitely a down side to the season, but I prefer to look at all the ups. I hope your family has a wonderful season and I pray you all find peace, for MamaLou especially.


Thank you Gumby for your well wishes.  Mamalou is enjoying a little fresh table top tree next to her bed, living alone she has not had a tree in years. 
Something about Christmas lights, they are mesmerizing and peaceful. 

That is a good place to start to find peace, looking at the ups! Enjoy your season as well and your avatar brings a smile :santa:


----------



## Pandora (Dec 11, 2013)

escorial said:


> coming out the changing room today  at the gym a young lad was a bit miffed having to decorate the christmass tree in the foyer...he said.."got better things to do then this..avn't got me own tree up yet."....ha


I wonder if when he was done he felt a bit of pride in that tree. My daughter,on winter break now, 
decorated our shop's front office Monday. When the customers come in they say "oh pretty!" 
I see how pleased that makes her. We do it all for others and that is returned tenfold. 

Giving is living and living is giving. I can be a little corny this time of year, 
well maybe that's year round. :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## Gyarachu (Dec 15, 2013)

> Giving is living and living is giving. I can be a little corny this time of year,
> well maybe that's year round. :icon_cheesygrin:



Nothing corny about a true statement! If more people lived up to these corny standards, I think a lot more people would find joy in the holidays.


----------



## Pandora (Dec 16, 2013)

Gyarachu said:


> Nothing corny about a true statement! If more people lived up to these corny standards, I think a lot more people would find joy in the holidays.


I agree Gyarachu the joy of the season is easily found in the simple moments we make, the little kindnesses shared.


----------



## The Tourist (Dec 16, 2013)

Pandora said:


> I agree Gyarachu the joy of the season is easily found in the simple moments we make, the little kindnesses shared.



I severely dislike this season, and I only start to relax about mid-January.  Believe it or not, I can relax in a crowd at Sturgis, but being packed into a mob of shoppers gives me hives.

I do share, however.  I had a phlegmy cold last week, so I went to mall's food court and sneezed on all of the gang bangers.  Buon Natale!


----------



## Pandora (Dec 16, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> I severely dislike this season, and I only start to relax about mid-January.  Believe it or not, I can relax in a crowd at Sturgis, but being packed into a mob of shoppers gives me hives.
> 
> I do share, however.  I had a phlegmy cold last week, so I went to mall's food court and sneezed on all of the gang bangers.  Buon Natale!


Oh Tourist, my least favorite month, January, all our birthdays lined up in a row. 
I was weary from them when the kids were little. I too can't take the crowds, I avoid malls altogether.
 I focus on small business, as we are small business owners, that helps to avoid crowds.

 One thing kind of good, time flies at our age. It will be springtime in no time 
and you will be riding again.

I hope you are feeling better this week.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 16, 2013)

I rolled and cooked various exotic-ingredient, green fatties for a couple hours yesterday: Dolmas, dolmades, stuffed grape leaves, whatever you want to call them. Sent one bundle off with a brother back to Oregon and another with another brother back to his girlfriend's, locally. Took some to Mo-in-law's last night. She quickly hid them in the fridge. Feels good.  That will be the extent of my giving (pretty much). Got stuck passing the mall the other day and made a mental note to remember to avoid...



> went to mall's food court and sneezed on all of the gang bangers


 ah...the little things...


----------



## Pandora (Dec 16, 2013)

Friday evening brought driving through a Live Nativity scene at a nearby church after we enjoyed the Christmas lights in the park. This a first for me. I don't attend church nor follow a religion but my faith and beliefs are strong. I am a Theist.

Given to us as we arrived, our journey began with a narrative CD playing. Looking back now if not for this, 
I may have been alright. 

Faithful followers dressed in period clothes played out the life and death of Jesus, as the words played in
out in our car. The moment was real, very real under the black nights sky. It began with the familiar 
"there is no room at the Inn"  and then the manger scene with live animals and Three Wise Men. 
A bright star shining above too. By the time we arrived at the Last Supper, I was crying, only to become
 uncontrollable with the next station, "crucify him crucify him". 

The story of Jesus moves me, I know this from decades ago as a young woman searching yet never grasping. 
The love that so many feel for him moves me, renews me. I can not picture our world without that love,
without Christmas. 

It was a good cry, a cleansing cry, one that one could say was meant to be. God works in mysterious ways 
and this is how I feel.


----------



## escorial (Dec 16, 2013)

Tears of joy...Pandora....


----------



## Pandora (Dec 17, 2013)

escorial said:


> Tears of joy...Pandora....


yes escorial, the best kind. Christmas hugs to you :santa:


----------



## Gumby (Dec 17, 2013)

Joy is something missing from so many lives these days. Treasure it when you experience it. Yesterday I went shopping and what a circus it was. But there was this one woman who I kept seeing, either she was passing by or vice versa. She was singing Christmas Carols and she had a beautiful natural voice. She wasn't belting them out, like 'listen to me', only singing to herself, you could tell. About the fifth time we passed, I just had to compliment her. Her reply was to thank me and to say she felt joy in her heart and had to let it out.  How nice! It lifted my spirits.


----------



## Pandora (Dec 19, 2013)

Gumby said:


> Joy is something missing from so many lives these days. Treasure it when you experience it. Yesterday I went shopping and what a circus it was. But there was this one woman who I kept seeing, either she was passing by or vice versa. She was singing Christmas Carols and she had a beautiful natural voice. She wasn't belting them out, like 'listen to me', only singing to herself, you could tell. About the fifth time we passed, I just had to compliment her. Her reply was to thank me and to say she felt joy in her heart and had to let it out.  How nice! It lifted my spirits.



Sweet, Gumby to share, I bet that made her day as well. It is amazing to me what a difference we can make
in each other's day, the ripple effect of random kindness.


----------



## Pandora (Dec 23, 2013)

It's Monday right? Things are a little blurry. Presents wrapped, family boxes on the way,
 house shining, a little holiday cooking brings an end to the chore list. Now starts the fun! 
A couple days away from the biz, time to chill, enjoy. 

With each passing Christmas I love the season more. It has grown simple, less hurried, 
I'm finding myself appreciating the little things that I may not have noticed twenty years ago.
  Twenty years ago, hmmm, the kids were ten and eight. A very different world then. 
Much different priorities, very different our marriage. Twenty years ago I was in a dark place 
of homesickness, looking for a way out. I found it, it was my children. I lived, I stayed for them. 
I live for them still. All I have loved these twenty years I can thank them for.
If I had turned that wheel that night, not looked in my rear view mirror, took my selfish me 
from this world, I would have missed so much.
I would have missed twenty Christmases of love and God willing the twenty more to come.  :love_heart:


----------



## escorial (Dec 23, 2013)

keep the positives coming pandora....may they long continue into the future.


----------



## Pandora (Dec 26, 2013)

Thank you escorial, I try to be positive.
Since writing last I realized twenty years ago was also when Maggie Mae, our Brittany Spaniel passed 
from a brain tumor before her fifth birthday. A devastating loss for the kids.They took to sleeping on the floor with her. 
Three weeks was all we had with her, she declined so quickly.
It was the icing so to speak on my depression, just a downward spiral in a life that I felt trapped.
Was I even thinking how life changing it would be if I too left this world for my children? No, I wasn't, 
to even consider what I was considering is unforgivable. I pay the price now for my emptiness, both head and heart, 
 though I have worked hard to right the wrongs. Children learn both from their parents, once done hard to undo.

It's good to reflect over the past years, over time, to see how far we have come and then try harder
for the future.


----------



## Pandora (Jan 14, 2014)

I received this email from my daughter Savannah, my week started this way. . . 

"I really liked this and just thought I'd share "

_Nevertheless

Nevertheless, that time of darkness and despair will not go on forever. —Isaiah 9:1

Once I read a book that was based entirely on the word nevertheless. It taught the reader to take every problem in his or her life, look at it honestly, and then say, “nevertheless,” and find some offsetting positive thing in the individual’s life that brought the problem into perspective.It might sound something like this: “I have a lot of hard work to get accomplished in the next two weeks; nevertheless, after that my schedule is much more open, and I will be able to have some fun and get some extra rest.” All mothers get weary from time to time and might say, “My kids are driving me crazy; nevertheless, I’m so blessed to have these children in my life, and I know there are families who can’t have children at all.” A father who has to work two jobs to make ends meet might say, “I am so tired of working all the time; nevertheless, I am thankful that God has provided me with jobs.”No matter who we are or what our challenge in life is, there is always a “nevertheless”—some positive thing we can look at or talk about that brings the rest of life into perspective. Why don’t you try it? The next time you are tempted to complain about your life in any way, go ahead and state your complaint, and then say, “nevertheless,” and find something positive about your life to offset the complaint.
Think about your current situation and find your “nevertheless.” Say it out loud to encourage yourself by finding the positive in every situation _. . .  Joyce Meyer

the next day brought this . . .

A dear employee had a seizure/stroke in the wee hours Monday morning. He remains in ICU, we are unsure of the prognosis.
A kind, gentle man almost our age. Health minded, vegetarian, animal lover, dedicated, loyal and a best work buddy to my daughter. 

Now she lives the 'nevertheless' to the highest degree. Her young heart growing, being tested daily. We are brought together for each other.


----------



## Pandora (Jan 28, 2014)

Oh goodness! It is snowing! Right now coming down, tiny flakes of luscious SNOW! 
Coming fast!  

 I went and filled all the bird feeders,   

   my hair is wet with . . . SNOW! 

and the Cardinals are going to look so pretty against the white snow. 

Lucy had a running fit, Maddie kept her eyes closed, lol! . . . SNOW!


It is sticking to every bare branch and pine needle, I can't see the grass. 
It's been three years since snow, I love SNOW! 

I hope we get enough to make a Snowman!  






Snow Moments are like Snow Angels 
they will melt away but somehow stay. 




Peppermint Patty here I come, oh I hope I have to shovel! 


SNOW! it made my week, probably my year!  

 

Snow Moments, few and far between but never far from memory.


----------



## lewis (Jan 28, 2014)

Pandora said:


> Oh goodness! It is snowing! Right now coming down, tiny flakes of luscious SNOW!
> Coming fast!
> 
> I went and filled all the bird feeders,
> ...



Snow? In California it's warm enough to go outside in a t-shirt. And we're in the worst drought the state has experienced since it was established as a state. No snow for us. :-(


----------



## PiP (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi Pandora,

I also love snow and on our return to return to France in March we plan to go to the mountains in search of snow. I'm looking forward to laying in the snow and making snow angels. Okay, even if people may think I'm crazy, who cares.

Thank you for sharing your snow moments   Do you have a picture to share, please?

PiP


----------



## Pandora (Jan 29, 2014)

:apologetic: I'm sorry lewis, drought is a scary thing, we too have had years of that, lakes so low, water worries, fires. 

Snow too far and few between. I would like to say this morning I feel thankful for the snow but thousands here are stranded in traffic on icy roads. 
Children stuck on school busses and in school over night, separated from their parents and home. This all for 2 and a half inches of snow! 
It's about time Atlanta gets real.  Each time this stuff happens we learn what not to do, hindsight 20/20 but really?


----------



## Pandora (Jan 29, 2014)

Pip I read your post via email last evening, I looked at the camera simultaneously my husband pulled in the drive. He ran around getting some pics
before it got dark. He said what friend is this for I said Pigletinportugal, he liked that!




















oh boy





oh yeah!





view from the hot tub!


----------



## PiP (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks Pandora and also to Mr. P for the photographs  *Sigh* I can imagine myself relaxing in the hot tub... hmmm The snowmen are cute...and I see you have plenty of bird feeders.



 

My last visit to the ski slopes in France


----------



## Pandora (Feb 3, 2014)

pigletinportugal said:


> Thanks Pandora and also to Mr. P for the photographs  *Sigh* I can imagine myself relaxing in the hot tub... hmmm The snowmen are cute...and I see you have plenty of bird feeders.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5211
> ...





 lol


----------



## Pandora (Feb 11, 2014)

​

 Yep it was one of those, helplessly frustrated, what can we do?

My week ended though with something beautiful Sunday evening. I comprised some lyrics of the greatest band.
 I have loved them for 50 of my 58 years.
Lyrics I know by heart, lyrics I took to heart. Lyrics happy, sad, lost and found. What would I do without them?

 The most beautiful poetry is that put to music. Ah, life is good in a song.

_"Now I need a place to hide away Oh, I believe in yesterday. I think I'm gonna be sad, I think it's today, yeah.
Try to see it my way. Do I have to keep on talking till I can't go on? it seems like years since it's been clear.
Take a sad song and make it better. You're asking me, will my love grow? I don't know, I don't know.
 Some kind of innocence is measured out in years. You don't know what it's like to listen to your fears. 
And when the night is cloudy there is still a light that shines on me. It's a love that lasts forever. 
It's a love that had no past. And hope that my dreams will come true for you. 

And he wants you all to sing along . . .

As we live a life of ease(life of ease)
Every one of us(every one of us) has all we need,(has all we need) 
Sky of blue,(sky of blue) and sea green,(sea of green)
In our yellow(In our yellow) submarine.(submarine) ( Haha! )

Oh, round, an' round, an' round, an' round
Oh"
_
 and I've been a fool . . .

life is good in a song.


----------



## Pandora (Feb 14, 2014)

Saw this out the window this morning, it's a heart melted on one of our stepping stones! A little Valentine's Day miracle, 
JB said there was a Mother Mary next to it . . . Ha! that guy.


Happy Valentines Day!


----------



## Pandora (Feb 20, 2014)

I awoke with a shudder, it shook my soul, ached my back, a movement primal, beginning there.

A night filled with foreboding doom, just out of reach. A long night.


Glad to be away from there I'm left with an uneasiness, almost afraid to start the day.


And then the email, at the exact time I woke with that unearthly shudder, 4:40 am EST. . .


 taking you out of my life.


----------



## Pandora (Feb 23, 2014)

jayelle_cochran said:


> I'm so glad that you like it here!  This is a great forum and I am still beyond happy that I found it last year.
> 
> *hugs*
> Jayelle


----------



## PiP (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi Pandora,

Thanks for the reminder


----------



## Pandora (Feb 23, 2014)

pigletinportugal said:


> Hi Pandora,
> 
> Thanks for the reminder





:welcome: welcome


----------



## Pandora (Feb 28, 2014)

Boogie on down . . . 

[video=youtube_share;VbI0pFbkEF0]http://youtu.be/VbI0pFbkEF0[/video]


----------



## Pandora (Mar 16, 2014)

this one is starting out with green champagne 

that can't be bad! Happy St. Patrick's Day   




An Irish Blessing


*May the road rise up to meet you.
May the wind always be at your back.
May the sun shine warm upon your face,
and rains fall soft upon your fields.
And until we meet again,
May God hold you in the palm of His hand.*​ 


----------



## Pandora (Mar 23, 2014)

Spring has sprung here in Hotlanta! 

Beautiful Bradford Pear trees line our streets giving a fairytale feel to even the most mundane errands . . .





and our male birds are getting their new outfits, ready to woo the ladies, like this handsome American Goldfinch . . .





migration as always brings many old friends passing back through . . .





meet my Rosebreasted Grosbeak, hello again my friend!

and look who is vacationing in our pool!





ah yes, life is good for all of Mother Nature's friends and all of us watching too :tickled_pink: Happy, Happy Spring!


----------



## dither (Mar 23, 2014)

Pandora,
love the pics, and those pear trees, are you posting from heaven by any chance?
WOW!


----------



## Pandora (Mar 23, 2014)

dither said:


> Pandora,
> love the pics, and those pear trees, are you posting from heaven by any chance?
> WOW!


lol, really the picture can't do them justice dither, a lovely white petal before the leaves appear taking on a slow lime transformation. 
And they are everywhere, breathtaking. Last to turn red at Christmas first to bloom white in spring, a gift.

Thanks for sharing springtime with me dither  :joyous:


----------



## dither (Mar 23, 2014)

Thank YOU.


----------



## Pandora (Apr 3, 2014)

It is the prettiest time of the year and sadness surounds our family. When one is missing it is very hard to enjoy, knowing for them, there is little joy, if any.

"What doesn't kill you makes you stronger" . . . my heart is weak. The something missing feeling, the ache is constant,  while the birds sing, the flowers bloom,

the sun shines, life goes on.  I pray for rain . . .





_*Black Coffee In A Rainy Mood 


Black coffee in the rain,

shedding droplets, like feathers,

with the company I keep.


A warm roast steam, swirls the damp.

A touch of warm bitter

to my cool lips.


Blinking away a wet blur,

watching garden puddles form,

a promise to wash clean.


Rainy music, the morning beat,

carried through the day,

dancing away mistakes, hiding tears until night.


Rejoice in the Love of Lady Rain!*_


----------



## Pandora (Apr 13, 2014)

Last week and this week is a time of year of remembrance for us, the passing of our Fathers. My father, April 14 1990, JB's father April 12, 1996, both coincidentally Good Friday's. And so we toast to the sky, we cry, we laugh, we miss and most of all, we love.

A note to Dad . . .

_Today is the 24th anniversary of your passing. That's a lot of years gone by now. My babies were 6 and 4, they are all grown. 
They've missed you. Savannah remembers singing you that little song at the nursing home. You couldn't speak and you got the hiccups, she giggled and hid from you. We drank green beer and there was Irish music. FJ remembers more, he remembers all the sadness. He is so much like you Dad, like us. You would be proud, he has an inventive mechanical mind like you,he's so smart, does things with ease like you but I wish he had your optimism.  That crazy optimism of yours. I always wondered where did that come from and I didn't know if I wanted to hug you or slap you silly.Always the bright side, that can get annoying Dad.  I just realized recently where that came from though. You were 52 when I was born, I'm 58 and I see now that its the age of hope. Things look different from here now, from 58.

I miss you Dad. So much time has passed. I can't hear your voice anymore, really wish I could.  I can see your eyes though Pops cause they are my eyes too. I can feel your stubbly cheek and smell your English Leather but I can't hear your voice and I so want to. And I want to say thank you Dad,for taking me to the airport no questions asked. You were always forgiving and tolerate.  For spending hours and hours teaching me to drive, I drive really well, even if you did keep me in a parking lot mostly. I know I scared you to death! Thank you for rescuing me time and time again. Thank you for watching Lost in Space with me and the Bucks, I cherish my memories of us.Thank you for driving all that way for my wedding. That was selfish of me not to think about your legs. You were so good to me on my day and you looked so handsome and the pictures we cherish to this day, thank you for the pictures. But most of all I want to tell you I am sorry for not telling you I understood and forgave you before you left this world. I should have and I hope you knew that it was ok. That your love for us all is all that matters but you already know that Dad.

I love you dearly.


This ones for you!

_[video=youtube_share;m5TwT69i1lU]http://youtu.be/m5TwT69i1lU[/video]


----------



## Pandora (May 8, 2014)

It's been almost a month gone, time flies whether you're having fun or not. Counting days can make them feel like they are crawling but then looking back it feels fast. We live it together. 

Hubby snuck in the yard and provided me with a few reminders on why life is good. Meet my friends up close and personal 





















and it's only just beginning . . . 








"It's so colorful Mom, so much color, there is no color there. It is all grey."

'I know.'


----------



## Pandora (Jun 5, 2014)

Horrible breaking news on Lake Spivey. We heard 3 big pops, at 6:19 this am, thought gunfire. It is a house engulfed in flames. They won't fight this one total loss, beautiful mansion. The sound of multiple news choppers over our house.

















we don't know if the family was home, terrible


----------



## dither (Jun 5, 2014)

Pandora said:


> Horrible breaking news on Lake Spivey. We heard 3 big pops, at 6:19 this am, thought gunfire. It is a house engulfed in flames. They won't fight this one total loss, beautiful mansion. The sound of multiple news choppers over our house.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How on earth does a person recover from something like that?


----------



## Pandora (Jun 5, 2014)

Oh dither thank God the 87 year woman living there and the caretaker made it out alive. The noise of the fire, though on the other side of the lake, was so loud on our front porch, the popping, crackling wood, walls, timbers smashing to the ground. I suppose they will rebuild but so late in life for that. This is the local story, the picture shows all that is left, a couple pillars from the front porch, goodness what caused this? And so quickly.

http://www.ajc.com/news/news/clayton-authorities-battle-fire-on-lake-spivey/ngFCM/

Edit

I hadn't looked at the series of photos, God bless the heroes, our firefighters.


----------



## dither (Jun 5, 2014)

Well at least no-one was hurt eh?


----------



## Pandora (Jun 24, 2014)

_Cumulative time can really wear a person down, counting days tiresome. Then they make a whole, missed. There was a time I was not doing this, it felt free, easy. Free time, easy time. Sure a bad day, a good day but not a counting of days. What an awakening this is. I had no idea, clearly, not at all. It changes time, makes it a weight to carry than a gift to enjoy. Sleep, the only relief from time, an anecdote to counting hours. Magically they pass like reading a good book. Anywhere to hide from counting days. Who took life and made it like this? What fool would do this to life? Does this path have an end or will I be forever counting? _


----------



## escorial (Jun 24, 2014)

that piece has impact...had to read it twice to make sure i got a feel for it..i think because you wrote it pandora it kind of threw me..you always seem to write upbeat stuff but here i felt some turmoil...


----------



## Mistique (Jun 24, 2014)

Pandora said:


> _Cumulative time can really wear a person down, counting days tiresome. Then they make a whole, missed. There was a time I was not doing this, it felt free, easy. Free time, easy time. Sure a bad day, a good day but not a counting of days. What an awakening this is. I had no idea, clearly, not at all. It changes time, makes it a weight to carry than a gift to enjoy. Sleep, the only relief from time, an anecdote to counting hours. Magically they pass like reading a good book. Anywhere to hide from counting days. Who took life and made it like this? What fool would do this to life? Does this path have an end or will I be forever counting? _



Beautiful, Pandora, and kinda sad. I hope your counting days will be over soon.


----------



## Pandora (Jul 3, 2014)

Fourth of July is upon us. Like all holidays they change over the years. I don't think they can ever compare to those we remember as a kid or those seen through our children's eyes. No grandkids for us yet to see a holiday in that light, so yeah.

It is the doggie's least favorite holiday for sure, they think somebody's shooting at us! We will be sure to be nestled inside with the tunes or TV turned up while crowds enjoy the fireworks at the park across the way.

Fireworks, was that not a grande invention? 

Wow, as a small girl they seemed like a miracle, so large and the booms, the cannon sound, just a little off from the flashes of brilliance, it all seemed like magic. I remember my mother's hand in mine as we walked the mile to see them. So many people on the sidewalks walking together. It felt really good, I think now like an exodus. We sat on the ground by the railroad tracks that ran through the park. Mama indian style, me in her lap. Ice cream after just a block away at 31 flavors. Double scoop cookie cone, chocolate chip and chocolate chip mint.  As I grew it was teens taking the bus and rock n roll concerts before. Then after, hitting the fountain, soaking wet but cool. Oh, we were cool alright. Mama was probably at home with the tunes turned up or TV on loud keeping my McKay safe from getting shot at. I never gave her a thought though, know I didn't say thank you.

Yep life goes on as it should but the separation sometimes of what was and what is, well . . .
we will make do.

I do love red, white and blue.


----------



## dither (Jul 3, 2014)

I know what you mean about sleep being the only relief, when sleep itself becomes a luxury.

I love sleep. Used to take stuff to make me sleep. Could happily spend my whole weekend asleep.

Good luck with your's  Pandora.


----------



## Pandora (Jul 4, 2014)

Yes Dither, sleep is mighty fine when it goes well. Thanks, looking forward to a beautiful weather day in the backyard, a good BBQ of ribs and chicken wings and a Robert De Niro comedy tonight. I hope the final days of your week off are nice, thinking of you.


----------



## dither (Jul 4, 2014)

Pandora said:


> Yes Dither, sleep is mighty fine when it goes well. Thanks, looking forward to a beautiful weather day in the backyard, a good BBQ of ribs and chicken wings and a Robert De Niro comedy tonight. I hope the final days of your week off are nice, thinking of you.



And i shall be thinking of you you lucky devil.
Ribs?
Chicken Wings?

Ohhhhhhhhhhhh Pandora.

Enjoy.


----------



## Pandora (Jul 5, 2014)

dither said:


> And i shall be thinking of you you lucky devil.
> Ribs?
> Chicken Wings?
> 
> ...


we ordered chinese . . . ha! 

We got attacked by a pitcher of Whiskey Sours, first time in my 58 years. And clear whiskey to boot given to us by an appreciative customer. It was so smooth it was sneaky, hidden there in the sweet sour taste of a sweet tart, like a child's drink.  That and the sun, then the hot tub, well cooking seemed to grown up . . . ha! It was a lazy wonderful 4th that's going to roll right into ditto today. Those wings and ribs will get cooked one day though they do sound tasty.:untroubled:


----------



## Pandora (Jul 19, 2014)

This week . . .

roller coaster ride of Love. 

When you can get used to that and keep your eyes open for the ride you won't throw up. Unfortunately I prefer riding in the dark, like Space Mountain. I'd rather not know what's coming, things hurt less when you are in shock.

Pretty pictures though in my world . . .





even prettier smells





here's to Frogs and their best friends!





and Pretty Girls make the world go round :sunny:



 


. . . Happy July all!


----------



## Gofa (Jul 19, 2014)

If that is a new selfie. My what big ears you have grand mama 
I am all the more sure having seen these ears, that they really are all the better to hear me with


----------



## Pandora (Jul 20, 2014)

Lol Gofa

yes, Miss Lucy was first in line for ears!


----------



## Pandora (Jul 29, 2014)

My week? I guess letting go . . .

We have been on a path together all your life, feels like all of mine. We find ourselves at a fork in the road. It is your choice, you go left. I can only go right, feels right. The further we go down our paths, the less we can see each other, but I know you are there. I will always feel you there. Maybe in the future we will find ourselves walking towards the other, that our paths circle back. I will wait, I will hope, I will pray for that. The End is another Beginning.


----------



## dither (Jul 29, 2014)

That seems so sad Pandora.


----------



## Pandora (Jul 29, 2014)

How can we appreciate happiness without sadness? It's too sad, heartbreaking sad, dither, forever hopeful though, I remain. How does one let go anyways? Must we let go of hope too?


----------



## dither (Jul 30, 2014)

Pandora,
i lost hope a long time ago.
How does one let go?
I've never try to hold anyone or anything, didn't dare to presume, now is all there is.


----------



## Pandora (Aug 8, 2014)

I understand dither.

Hope has a special place for me. Maybe the story known as long as I can remember, maybe all the Pandora's Box remarks with the only come back I could give . . . 
'what would we do without hope' has ingrained in the brain, more so in my heart. I don't know what would happen to me if I lost hope. I have made so many wishes in my life, funny, no plans, no goals, wishes. Now I pray for my dear one but not like I once did. I concede I don't know what is good for him. He has to find that out, I just pray he does.

Ok so this week hubby and I have been snipping at each other. His disappointment is showing and mine has put me to long hours of sleep. Not consciously seeking it, my body, my mind just doing it if that makes sense. I guess that is where the saying comes from, literally . . . "I'm tired of it". Dog tired and it is the dog days here, that's fitting. The thought just popped into my mind . . . I'm counting days again, next stop 9/11, that's weird, with no end in sight. Is that a holiday now? I guess in a way, a day of somber remembrance, a day no one will ever forget. I wonder what hell it will bring us.





The empathy from this year is important to who I am, a little birdie told me that, bless it's tiny heart.


----------



## escorial (Aug 8, 2014)

Pandora said:


> My week? I guess letting go . . .
> 
> We have been on a path together all your life, feels like all of mine. We find ourselves at a fork in the road. It is your choice, you go left. I can only go right, feels right. The further we go down our paths, the less we can see each other, but I know you are there. I will always feel you there. Maybe in the future we will find ourselves walking towards the other, that our paths circle back. I will wait, I will hope, I will pray for that. The End is another Beginning.



wow....three lines of pure emotion....stay safe kidda


----------



## Gofa (Aug 8, 2014)

Hello Pando  ra    I've come to play in your sandbox.  No bucket no spade and the sand castles I build are just from the memories. Ive heard some call it a gift but high levels of empathy make for a flexible heart or it breaks. It has never been a gift to me more an endurance event stretching out into future. If I look far enough I am sure there are senior diapers waiting for me to wear as I plan extensive acts of complex revenge upon all who annoy me in some nursing home. Actually I'm pretty sure I will continue the family tradition of dropping dead at the bench getting a glass of water so I will be sparing people in homes 
I too am at a fork in the road and the one I wish to take is the one less travelled but it me o'clock now and like you I don't think it's negotiable which way I go. 
I know you know but I will say it any way. We are never alone we just have our eyes closed against the sadness and hurt such that it feels that way. I have spent so much of my life worrying about what has never happened that it makes for a reflex. 
Don't worry.  And when you have managed this for a few minutes take care to tell your self well done. Remind yourself that tomorrow I might fit in some not worrying time like I did today
when I was young I thought I would find the answers. I did and more since but not to what troubles  me. Now I stumble to recall the questions that relate to what is troubling but I know now it was never what I thought it was when I was young.
i met a man when I was buying shoes yesterday   He was looking for sandals to accompany his feet to India. He had on nice pilgrims robes and a lovely peace about him from much time spent not worrying. I both envied and felt sad for him. I was going to say be careful of foreigners but felt he might not see the humour in it 
as a parting shot more for me than you. There is no bad weather just inappropriate clothing


----------



## Aswini_Siddhartha (Aug 9, 2014)

This week has bought a lot of happiness to my life.. This is the week I got my job.. And this week is also very special that I meet you all here.. I should be very thankful to God for giving me so much happiness in this week.. I wish this lasts forever...


----------



## Pandora (Aug 9, 2014)

escorial said:


> wow....three lines of pure emotion....stay safe kidda


thanks escorial


----------



## Pandora (Aug 9, 2014)

Gofa said:


> Hello Pando  ra    I've come to play in your sandbox.  No bucket no spade and the sand castles I build are just from the memories. Ive heard some call it a gift but high levels of empathy make for a flexible heart or it breaks. It has never been a gift to me more an endurance event stretching out into future. If I look far enough I am sure there are senior diapers waiting for me to wear as I plan extensive acts of complex revenge upon all who annoy me in some nursing home. Actually I'm pretty sure I will continue the family tradition of dropping dead at the bench getting a glass of water so I will be sparing people in homes
> I too am at a fork in the road and the one I wish to take is the one less travelled but it me o'clock now and like you I don't think it's negotiable which way I go.
> I know you know but I will say it any way. We are never alone we just have our eyes closed against the sadness and hurt such that it feels that way. I have spent so much of my life worrying about what has never happened that it makes for a reflex.
> Don't worry.  And when you have managed this for a few minutes take care to tell your self well done. Remind yourself that tomorrow I might fit in some not worrying time like I did today
> ...


 I love the way you write Gofa, your words soothing. I wish I could control worrying it comes in the form of intuition though, a sixth sense feel. I knew what was about to happen and that is a worry in itself. I can't turn it off. 
I think empathy is what helps me, to feel the best I can what another feels in any given situation. When I do that I feel I worry less. It feels more heart to heart. Thank you for your sincere caring ways Gofa and the sandcastles, love that image.


----------



## Pandora (Aug 9, 2014)

Aswini_Siddhartha said:


> This week has bought a lot of happiness to my life.. This is the week I got my job.. And this week is also very special that I meet you all here.. I should be very thankful to God for giving me so much happiness in this week.. I wish this lasts forever...


 That is a great wish Aswini
I wish happiness for you each day. I love Tweety Bird, he is special to me, all of my life and it's a long one, just seeing him makes me smile, so thank you for the smiles!

:hi:


----------



## Aswini_Siddhartha (Aug 9, 2014)

Loves for you Pandora 

Thanks a lot for your wishes..  I am happy that you all are here to support me..


----------



## Gofa (Aug 9, 2014)

_[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]There is no bad weather just inappropriate clothing[/FONT]

_

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]" I knew what was about to happen and that is a worry in itself. I can't turn it off."

I too sometimes know and it used to sadden me because I would feel it could have been different.  My closing point was very much about this.  There is no bad weather just inappropriate clothing.  We never feel bad when we know it's going to rain   It's not like we can control the weather. So too with the things we know.  Knowing they were about to happen should bring comfort as it is what it is not bad luck or happenstance.
some people can sense earth quakes by feeling the waves generated before. After 10,000 you can look for the signs.  Last night we had another saw it coming.  At another level some people are tuned to the collapsing wave fronts of probability. It's quantum theory about potentials building till they collapse into certainty. Just like the weather you feel the pressure change sense the wind shift. The appropriate clothing I've found is about understanding it's just the weather you are not responsible for it raining or the sun shining you just receive the early weather report cause that is where your radio station is tuned. 
May be we should join WA.  Worriers Anonymous and attend meetings. At the end of it, this is all too important to be taken seriously any way so you don't. [/FONT]:-k


----------



## E. Zamora (Aug 9, 2014)

I have a new found respect for Tweety Bird. He's quite the philosopher.


----------



## Pandora (Aug 10, 2014)

Gofa said:


> _There is no bad weather just inappropriate clothing
> 
> _
> 
> ...


I like the analogy Gofa. A dear one is caught in a tornado, I can't help him and can't help worrying about him. I understand too and all of that doesn't mean a thing, his life is crumbling around us all.


----------



## Pandora (Aug 18, 2014)

We left friends behind in our hometown, dear friends. Time and miles have separated most. We hold onto a few. It's been a couple months of fond memories being stirred of those we left in '91, I didn't know why, I think I do now. 

My husband has mentioned a fella, a coworker friend, his student, 10 years his junior, a few times in the recent weeks. "I have to look him up and see what ole Chris is doing these days", he'd  say then as quick into his mind it would slip away. We heard Sharp Dressed Man by ZZ Top  Saturday, a song his friend deemed my husband's theme song, probably because he always matches his socks to his shirt . . . ha!  the brighter the better.

So he checked, googled his name, his obituary came up. Chris passed April 7 of this year at the age of 48. In research this morning I found it was Adult Acute Myeloid Leukemia. This is linked to cig smoking and some industrial solvents, not unlike the film cleaner used in printing, in his stripping job. 

Many return visits to see family over the years brought us to hunting down Chris. Beers and burgers in our favorite West Allis bars, getting caught up. Remembering funny memories like when I gracefully stepped into the window well at his house almost waist deep, just half of me . . . ha! He took my hand and helped me out, we fell on the ground laughing. I really hurt the next day. The hours spent talking about his failing marriage, he just didn't know how to stay home, always out and about. Life of the party. Mama didn't party, it was doomed. 

Now I think of all he went through, how brave and strong, facing death just months after his sister passed from cancer. I'm sure he leaned on the childhood memories of her. Their mother burying two children in less than a year, such heartbreak. 

So this week we said goodbye. Our Chris had something to say . . .
'listen to the music and remember I'll always be as close as this tune.'



[video=youtube_share;7wRHBLwpASw]http://youtu.be/7wRHBLwpASw[/video]   yeah


----------



## Pandora (Aug 24, 2014)

Goodbye for now Mr. Casanova, the best barkeep, the best roommate, the best best friend we've ever known. 

[video=youtube_share;vXETnaD3Ho4]http://youtu.be/vXETnaD3Ho4[/video]


----------



## escorial (Aug 24, 2014)

music can say so much


----------



## Winston (Sep 1, 2014)

dither said:


> Pandora,
> i lost hope a long time ago.
> How does one let go?
> I've never try to hold anyone or anything, didn't dare to presume, now is all there is.



Pandora / dither:  Ying and Yang.  

Dither:  When Robin Williams committed suicide recently, I'll never forget a commentary regarding his depression.  
A psychologist commented, "To manage depression, one must understand it's effects.  To the afflicted, the knowledge of winning the lottery is felt with the same emotion as learning the death of a loved one.  Both are neutral impact events.  No joy can be truly felt, because enjoying pleasure means allowing pain.  And since the pain for the depressed is so intense, the pleasure is avoided as well."
Dither, I struggle with hope as well.  Not because it is not attainable, but because what comes with it.  But I do struggle.  Because the pain reminds me that I am human.  You'll never let go, because you're smarter than that.

Pandora: Kindness radiates from you like purrs from a kitten.  It takes little to evoke a supportive, virtuous response from you.  Honesty without an agenda.  You have hope not because you need it, but because it is part of you.  Despite your setbacks, you support and encourage others.  I wish I had your strength.

Just the rantings of a madman.  A madman that appreciates the wisdom, and and kindness of others.


----------



## dither (Sep 1, 2014)

Winston,
you speak of "if i won a lottery".
I HAVE thought about that, and,
i'm sure that if i did i would feel happiness for a few moments, that i didn't HAVE to work any more.
Then, having got the cheque in a bank a/c and confirmed, i'd probably just wander around, still as gloomy as ever, probably get out and look for stuff to blog.

Is it depression?
Am i just a self-pitying whinger?

All i know is that how i am irks a lot of people, and for the sake of not being alienated in here, i try think about what i post and how i respond to WFers.


----------



## Winston (Sep 1, 2014)

dither said:


> Winston...All i know is that how i am irks a lot of people, and for the sake of not being alienated in here, i try think about what i post and how i respond to WFers.



Your tone no more alienates me than those that "blow sunshine".  I post not in the expectation that I will make anyone feel better, but perhaps think broader.
And I think both of us can give thanks that people like Pandora can provide a positive perspective.
BTW:  "How you are" is fine with me.  If it "irks" others, that would not be a primary concern for me.


----------



## dither (Sep 1, 2014)

Apparently i have a tendency to, "go on" like a broken record, and i need to change the tune sometimes, y'know?

I try not to seem so negative all the time.

I agree with what you say about Pandora, just a lovely'lovely person.


----------



## Pandora (Sep 1, 2014)

I like the ying and yang Winston, complimentary opposites interconnected, that feels just right. I'm so much like Dither though too, I relate to him and his dithering. Thanks for your kind words, I picture Nino, he inspired that lovely compliment, I love a purring cat, it has been a long time. 

Strength? thanks but I 'break up like a little girl', it's true though I have hope. If ever that gets truly tested again we will see how well I do. 

So much death around me right now, I live it, I dream it, I fear it for those close and long for it for those suffering. On my computer screen are my dear friends who passed a couple months ago. I find myself staring into their eyes, just wondering. Yesterday we drove past the Confederate unmarked graves and on to a very old cemetery, centuries old. The CSN song _Cathedral_ playing on repeat in my head. Gone so long those souls. 

You lost your father recently Winston, mine left 25 years ago, that death is a tough one, I guess they are all tough. "To conquer death all we much do is die" but those left behind, we break up, never to be the same again.

Here comes fall and orange twinkling lights, fires in the fireplace, fall leaves covered wine glasses, windows open and blankets on. I love fall time. This year though the holidays won't be 'right' the ache from one missing in our family will hide behind our our eyes and our smiles. Life is messy, why must it be so messy?

Not so mad Winston, thank you for this.


----------



## Gofa (Sep 1, 2014)

I agree about Pandora.  Shes too good for me. Answer is does she have a sister that wants to marry late in life. Woo hoo good to set these goals. I read in a book.  It must be true. May be  Pandora's sister has a large boat and garage full of fast cars too. Oh the perfect woman is hard to find. I think i will ask for a picture of the boat first.


----------



## Gofa (Sep 1, 2014)

Oh dear Pandora.  You were writing sad while i was kidding around. Mmm. Hope you see the humour and me just having fun


----------



## Pandora (Sep 1, 2014)

Gofa said:


> Oh dear Pandora.  You were writing sad while i was kidding around. Mmm. Hope you see the humour and me just having fun


Bless your heart for the laughs and smiles Gofa, humor so helps! Yeah the boat not much to look at anymore. Hubby wants to tear it up and cover it in teakwood. I saw the plans what a beautiful makeover. He dreams I think.

I want a classic car, I saw a beautiful two shades of blue Rambler from the 60's not fast but cool. I think I dream too.

edit 1958


----------



## Gofa (Sep 1, 2014)

..  Sorry I've decided not to marry your sister Pandy. I don't think my wife will let me and in all seriousness I'm too scared to ask her if i can.


----------



## Plasticweld (Sep 1, 2014)

Originally Posted by *Gofa* 

 _There is no bad weather just inappropriate clothing


_Gofa, love that line, it is a keeper. 

I spend my life preparing for bad weather, ecstatic when it shows up, just dying to find out how good my gear is and if it is up to the task along with myself to see what we are made of and how tough we are.  If the bad weather does not come, just another sunny day in paradise.  Always seems like a win/win for me I guess I am the classic optomist


----------



## Pandora (Sep 1, 2014)

Bob, my father an optimist, they are wonderful people to have around :star: he taught me to look on the bright side, I try.


----------



## Aswini_Siddhartha (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi Pandora,

I thought of sharing this with you. I got a really really bad dream and when I said it to my husband he was angry with me for thinking such stupid things. 

I got a dream that my husband is remarrying someone else. Do you think dreams might come true? 

Week is starting so hectically.  Hate that.


Regards,

Aswini Siddhartha


----------



## Pandora (Sep 2, 2014)

Aswini_Siddhartha said:


> Hi Pandora,
> 
> I thought of sharing this with you. I got a really really bad dream and when I said it to my husband he was angry with me for thinking such stupid things.
> 
> ...


Hi Aswini,
My husband really dislikes my dreams about such. He says to me "why am I the bad guy?" I think those dreams are based on inner fears perhaps. I trust him more than anyone else in my world so it might be the worse I can conjure, if that makes sense. We have been married 33 years and not a one of mine have come true yet. I still share those dreams with him, I don't really know why. I like the hugs I eventually get :tickled_pink:

Yes, for me, some dreams come true, eerily so.

Sorry about your week, I know the feeling of having too much going on, let's hope for a quick week and a slow weekend. Thanks Aswini, I like it when you visit with me.


----------



## dither (Sep 2, 2014)

I think Pandora has something here, the fear of losing.
Just enjoy what you have eh?


----------



## escorial (Sep 6, 2014)

cool car..always remind me of Hitchcock movies


----------



## Aswini_Siddhartha (Sep 12, 2014)

Hi Pandora,

Now I am feeling better. Life is going smoothly except one thing. I am jobless now. But still I am not worried about it as my husband is being very supportive in helping me out with it. I wanted to ask you if you can help me with it. Do you know any online portals which can offer jobs which I can work from home? Let me know if you come across any job like that. 

Thanks,

Aswini R.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Sep 12, 2014)

Aswini? How are you. We never seem to be online together these days:smile2:


----------



## Pandora (Sep 12, 2014)

Hi Aswini, sounds like your husband is like mine. We can conquer the world with them by our sides! I found suggestions, is all, on the web and included a warning article about scams. Always protect yourself on the internet, I learned the hard way. Where there is good we will find bad.

Here is a few ideas of work from home jobs, I will wish and hope you find a wonderful fit.

http://www.workingmother.com/blogs/mommy-mogul/what-kind-work-home-jobs-can-i-find

http://www.flexjobs.com/blog/post/5-great-work-from-home-jobs/

this has good safety advice

http://www.dailyfinance.com/2012/06...from-home-job-that-pays-or-make-your-current/


Working from home sounds nice but so is going to work for the stimulation and human contact. The time I stayed home to raise my little ones I clearly remember going out with husband one evening. He asked about my day and the high point was seeing Miss Piggy breakdance. I knew then it was time for a part time job . . . ha! Miss Piggy is cool though, quite the little dancer. 

Good luck with the job hunt!


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Sep 12, 2014)

mrmustard615 said:


> Aswini? How are you. We never seem to be online together these days:smile2:



She was the first friend I made on here Pandora. I never seem to cross paths with her though.


----------



## Pandora (Sep 14, 2014)

Hello mrmustard, your screen name the other day made my hubby laugh, it rolled so easily off my tongue. We both like it. I'll tell you for me that is the hardest part of web life, the loss of friends. The comings and goings much different than real life. Once upon a time I was on a forum with many sock puppets and much deceiving, that makes trusting difficult. Fool me once, what the hell, go ahead and fool me again, that is their problem . . . ha!

This is a path you've crossed now, I'll hope you can chat some soon.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Sep 14, 2014)

Pandora said:


> Hello mrmustard, your screen name the other day made my hubby laugh, it rolled so easily off my tongue. We both like it. I'll tell you for me that is the hardest part of web life, the loss of friends. The comings and goings much different than real life. Once upon a time I was on a forum with many sock puppets and much deceiving, that makes trusting difficult. Fool me once, what the hell, go ahead and fool me again, that is their problem . . . ha!
> 
> This is a path you've crossed now, I'll hope you can chat some soon.




Well, among being a Monty Python fan and the like I am first and foremost a Beatles fan thus the Mrmustard moniker. I always like chatting with you Pandora. You have been one of the more comforting voices for those who need it. I am really glad I found this forum. Anyway hi. :hi:


----------



## Pandora (Sep 14, 2014)

Hi mrmustard, I too very happy I found WF and thank you for the kind words, means much to me. :tickled_pink:


----------



## TKent (Sep 18, 2014)

Pandora, I had no idea where to post this but with the Falcons playing tonight and the new season of THE VOICE (my favorite reality singing contest) starting Monday, you were in my thoughts today my dear   PLEASE let the Falcons find some defense!!!


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Sep 19, 2014)

They played against the Bucs- that was an easy game for just about any team.


----------



## TKent (Sep 19, 2014)

Yeah, my husband said a win by less than 20 points would have been a loss. (He talks so big when we are winning...right??!!) 



MzSnowleopard said:


> They played against the Bucs- that was an easy game for just about any team.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 7, 2014)

Pandora. I notice that you haven't been on here in a while. I just wanted to drop in and am hoping you are okay. :smile2:


----------



## Gofa (Oct 10, 2014)

Sorry to hear your week did not go so well Pandi. I will miss you dearest. You were soft lighting and a kind smile distilled down into words.


----------



## Gofa (Oct 17, 2014)

Pandora said:


> has it been a week? My first week here? It's been awesome! So much to read and discover.
> It's like heaven for someone who loves words!



Well Pandi. You are right Heaven is like Heaven and thanks for the update . Dither and MrMustard have been missing you and concerned over how things are going. Its lovely to know everything is good in your world. 

PS if you could send a replacement Mentor to us that would be grand as some of us still need a bit of encouragement which you were so good at and that made us all feel so good.


----------

